# Always lock your electronic mod!



## Bonez007 (12/11/14)

so i slipped my IPV in my pocket, with my Magma attached, loaded with Tarks Aztec... 

I jump in my car, start the engine and I'm off to work... All good and happy, singing along to my favourite Jimi Hendrix tune... I pull my mod out to have a vape..........

I shudder, die, reborn, die again... I see stars, Jimi Hendrix seems to be in the distance now...
When I regain composure i realise that I got an extremely potent burnt hit. The rayon fumes killed me!

In my pocket, my dear ipv adjusted itself from 18 to 50 watts 

LOCK YOUR MODS GUYS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

Lol, that is good advice. How do you lock the power setting on the IPV, without turning it off?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (12/11/14)

Bonez007 said:


> so i slipped my IPV in my pocket, with my Magma attached, loaded with Tarks Aztec...
> 
> I jump in my car, start the engine and I'm off to work... All good and happy, singing along to my favourite Jimi Hendrix tune... I pull my mod out to have a vape..........
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/11/14)

Hahaha, ouch!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## VandaL (12/11/14)

Sounds to me like your pants are too tight  Easy way to lock and unlock hold down the + and - keys for like 1s and boom skinny jeans all day err day

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/11/14)

Sounds like you have my type of luck! Sorry man :/

This is why I actually like the MVP's "harder too push" fire button. Busardo moaned about it, but you cannot accidentally push it.

All adjusting buttons should take a bit of effort

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/11/14)

thats hectic @Bonez007 . hope that burn isnt too bad. i had a similar thing happen to me with my svd. luckily it was in my gf bag and when i reached in to get it i was surprised by a very hot leaky mod


----------



## Bonez007 (12/11/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, that is good advice. How do you lock the power setting on the IPV, without turning it off?



@VandaL is correct. Hold down the + and - at the same time. However I got used to clicking the power button 5 times. I find it easier to lock/unlock while driving.

@Marzuq it knocked me over man! I got a 1.8ohm build in there, at 50w it translated to 8.5v.... Instant burn! Luckily I carried some extra rayon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/11/14)

Bonez007 said:


> @VandaL is correct. Hold down the + and - at the same time. However I got used to clicking the power button 5 times. I find it easier to lock/unlock while driving.
> 
> @Marzuq it knocked me over man! I got a 1.8ohm build in there, at 50w it translated to 8.5v.... Instant burn! Luckily I carried some extra rayon.


 holy crap!!! any skin damage?
i like that your main concern is that you were able to rewick tho


----------



## Bonez007 (12/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> holy crap!!! any skin damage?
> i like that your main concern is that you were able to rewick tho



Lol, no skin damage. Just the wicking material burnt and I inhaled those fumes.
I don't usually carry extra wick to work, or extra anything. It's just the ipv, the magma, and some juice. Just today I needed to dry burn the coil as it was getting a bit mucky. Lucky thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (12/11/14)

"Excuse me, while I kiss the sun" dwang da daw badu da diiing badu da diing!!!

@ 0:45 for the uninformed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MorganSa (21/11/14)

what a cozy life!


----------

